
Boy, 9, writes iPhone app - peter123
http://www.straitstimes.com/Breaking%2BNews/Singapore/Story/STIStory_334521.html
======
pclark
> Lim, who is _fluent in six programming languages_ , started using the
> computer at the age of 2. He has since completed about 20 programming
> projects.

------
satyajit
"The programming isn't child's play" - no good anymore!

